

New Superfast Network Will Sync Machines Across America - hippo_rancher
http://www.gereports.com/post/124325886470/flash-boys-2-0-new-superfast-network-will-sync

======
mchahn
> “We’re not talking about a few kilobytes of data here, we’re talking about
> thousands of times that amount,”

So we are talking about a few megabytes of data. This story told me very
little about the industrial network. I'm not even sure if that is the name of
it.

